# AZ Summit 2019 April 5th - 7th, 2019



## Nick (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey There AZ'ers! 

Last minute here, but we actually have confirmed rates with Sugarloaf for a Summit 2019  weekend this year, April 5th - 7th. Discounted lodging + lift tickets. Price is up a bit from last year, BUT, there is no max occupancy requirement any longer so you don't need to fill rooms to the brim. 

It's gonna be more informal (no apres party) but a good opportunity to ski together towards the end of this season. 

Book online --> *https://www.sugarloaf.com/booklodging?pid=17295*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/FONT]


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 20, 2019)

Nick said:


> Hey There AZ'ers!
> 
> Last minute here, but we actually have confirmed rates with Sugarloaf for a Summit 2019  weekend this year, April 5th - 7th. Discounted lodging + lift tickets. Price is up a bit from last year, BUT, there is no max occupancy requirement any longer so you don't need to fill rooms to the brim.
> 
> ...



Up a bit ? looks like almost double from last year....am I doing this correctly ?
Im not seeing anything less than $200+ night


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2019)

Yup.  Prices are significantly higher than the past. Almost double.


----------



## Nick (Mar 20, 2019)

Puck it said:


> Yup.  Prices are significantly higher than the past. Almost double.



Are you seeing $220 a day? it was working earlier. It should be cheaper than that. The price was for 2 nights + 2 days lift passes, per person. Let me ask Ethan.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2019)

Nick, why are you even responding to these NEMS jokers?

Let their site admin organize their own f-ing trip!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2019)

Nick said:


> Are you seeing $220 a day? it was working earlier. It should be cheaper than that. The price was for 2 nights + 2 days lift passes, per person. Let me ask Ethan.



I am not.  I am seeing $380ish for Sugarcreek condo. I paid $220ish two years ago for the size condo. Per person. Birchwood condo for 4 was about $1470 total.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Nick, why are you even responding to these NEMS jokers?
> 
> Let their site admin organize their own f-ing trip!


Pretty fucking harsh from an admin.  I have been to a few summits just not last year and the year I broke my shoulder. The people that go to summit as a majority have very few posts as you should know.

My point is the deal is not as good as the past


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2019)

Puck it said:


> Pretty fucking harsh from an admin.  I have been to a few summits just not last year and the year I broke my shoulder. The people that go to summit as a majority have very few posts as you should know.
> 
> My point is the deal is not as good as the past



Sorry I hurt your feelings, but it's pretty amazing that you hardly ever post here anymore but always seem to want in on deals.

You have to admit you have been pretty absent save for a few posts yet "bang" here you are when the trip deal suddenly appears.

Maybe I expect more from a once active poster who has since decided to move on. Or maybe you are just lurking.

As for being "harsh" you have never struck me as one who passes up many opportunities to get harsh with others here. If you can dish it out you must be able to take it once in a while.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 21, 2019)

Nick said:


> Are you seeing $220 a day? it was working earlier. It should be cheaper than that. The price was for 2 nights + 2 days lift passes, per person. Let me ask Ethan.



I was seeing over the $220 a day, any word if this is correct ? never mind its showing no availability now.......must have sold out !


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Sorry I hurt your feelings, but it's pretty amazing that you hardly ever post here anymore but always seem to want in on deals.
> 
> You have to admit you have been pretty absent save for a few posts yet "bang" here you are when the trip deal suddenly appears.
> 
> ...


And I have my reasons.  I was pointing out that the deal was not as good as it has been in the past.  Why is that lurking or trolling?

BTW, I can take anything thrown at me.  Words are words, but I will call a spade a spade.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 21, 2019)

Puck it said:


> And I have my reasons.  I was pointing out that the deal was not as good as it has been in the past.  Why is that lurking or trolling?
> 
> BTW, I can take anything thrown at me.  Words are words, but I will call a spade a spade.



We really could use a Like button over here........


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2019)

Nick,  I just checked there is no deal over the stand ski and stay package that weekend.  I get the same rate right now if I use the AZ package or the ski and stay package.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2019)

Puck it said:


> Nick,  I just checked there is no deal over the stand ski and stay package that weekend.  I get the same rate right now if I use the AZ package or the ski and stay package.



But you get to hang out and ski with your AZ friends.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2019)

gmcunni said:


> But you get to hang out and ski with your AZ friends.


I ski with them pretty much every weekend just not the ones from farther away.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2019)

Puck it said:


> And I have my reasons.  I was pointing out that the deal was not as good as it has been in the past.  Why is that lurking or trolling?
> 
> BTW, I can take anything thrown at me.  Words are words, but I will call a spade a spade.



Takes one to know one. I'm done with you.


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2019)

We were thinking of doing this but for the money - we would rather ski off our epic pass at Whistler - BC.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2019)

JimG. said:


> Takes one to know one. I'm done with you.


The difference is that I have to work to be one.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2019)

dlague said:


> We were thinking of doing this but for the money - we would rather ski off our epic pass at Whistler - BC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm seeing 580 for the weekend plus tax and that is for a family of four. If this posted a week earlier I would have jumped on it but I blew the rest of my travel bucks for the next two weekends.





Nick said:


> Are you seeing $220 a day? it was working earlier. It should be cheaper than that. The price was for 2 nights + 2 days lift passes, per person. Let me ask Ethan.



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> I'm seeing 580 for the weekend plus tax and that is for a family of four. If this posted a week earlier I would have jumped on it but I blew the rest of my travel bucks for the next two weekends.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


Try 2 adults in a two bed std hotel room.  $404/person for AZ rate.  Ski and stay is the same rate.  Not the deal it used to be.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 26, 2019)

Puck it said:


> Try 2 adults in a two bed std hotel room.  $404/person for AZ rate.  Ski and stay is the same rate.  Not the deal it used to be.


Well to be honest it's not the summit anymore. This is just something that members of AZ can take advantage of this they want. I thought it was nice of Nick to throw an option out there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Mar 26, 2019)

A google search of "Sugarloaf ski and stay" yields the same result in terms of cost. Pretty sad the summit is dead.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 26, 2019)

Tin said:


> A google search of "Sugarloaf ski and stay" yields the same result in terms of cost. Pretty sad the summit is dead.



But it's NOT the Summit even though the thread says SUMMIT !!! Lol !!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2019)

I’ll be requesting a refund of my AZ membership fees. Not getting the value from the investment any more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2019)

So....did this happen?


----------

